# Absolutely superior newbie question!!!



## Oddbrother (Apr 5, 2003)

How do you download the roms...


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 5, 2003)

You dont download roms at this site, you need to go else where, try the GBA Scene links on the main page although I reccommend crickets site, theres a link in my sig.

Make sure you read the rules first, we dont like people who ask for roms very much, it shows ignorance of the rules. (This site used to have roms, but some nasty IDSA (?) e-mails made them go away.)


----------



## it-s (Apr 5, 2003)

What exactly do you have in mind?

Do you mean download fron e-net, or do you mean download from an actula cart?


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 5, 2003)

im guessing he means d/l of the internet 
which is apparently slighty illegal so we cant do it here on this board


----------



## ent (Apr 5, 2003)

QUOTE(Oddbrother @ Apr 5 2003 said:


> How do you download the roms...Â


1) find a site *with* roms
2) download the rom files


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 5, 2003)

he probably thinked gbatemp provides roms(we got screenshots and rom names on first page)but don't figured how to dowenload....gbatemp DON'T provide roms


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 6, 2003)

Everyone's right, this site provide info about the GBA games, mainly dumped roms: what's great or bad about them. We don't, however, provide the roms themselves, you'll have to go look for them elsewhere.


----------



## BluYoshi` (Apr 6, 2003)

Ah well it was his first post, he probably didn't even bother reading the rules


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 6, 2003)

you wont find that easly websites with gba roms... there are few good sites but, the best place to get roms is @ EFnet at #gbatemp ...

there you'll find all the rom you'll need for sure.

and if you have aquestion just ask in the main window of the channel


----------



## Flea (Apr 6, 2003)

well, good he didn´t ask for rom xy and everyone posted his link here again!
Good work folks...let´s keep this place clean!


----------



## blue99 (Apr 6, 2003)

go to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=7

thats were all the sites with roms are


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 12, 2003)

Gbatemp doesn't provide roms, even though, #gbatemp in Efnet (IRC) does.
PM for help.


----------



## Omero (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Apr 12 2003 said:


> Gbatemp doesn't provide roms, even though, #gbatemp in Efnet (IRC) does.
> PM for help.


Gbatemp doesn't provide roms, even though, PEOPLE on #gbatemp in Efnet (IRC) may do. That's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.s. stop asking for roms or you'll be banned, its the first and most important forum rule... topic closed.


----------

